# EOS-1 Announcement Q2 2014? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 1, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14618"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14618">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>A new pro body


</strong>Suggestions of a new EOS-1 body to be announced in Q2 of 2014 have surfaced. No detailed specs have been given for the camera, which shouldn’t be shocking this far out from an unveiling. Before the announcement, the EOS-1D X will receive a price drop and the new EOS-1 body would come at a $2000 premium. One would expect it to have a large megapixel sensor at least.</p>
<p>The camera wouldn’t ship until well into 2014. Apparently this information is being passed around to select “pro” dealers.</p>
<p>A Q2 announcement would fall in line with the World Cup in Brazil as a testing ground.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_1D_Xs.html" target="_blank">NL</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## wockawocka (Nov 1, 2013)

But do we need it.

Cuz despite owning a H4D50, 1DX and 5D3 I am seriously blown away by what's coming out of the X-Pro1 I just bought.

I might wait until a Pro bodied version of that comes out, with faster AF and better ergonomics (which it will, just when?)


----------



## jimenezphoto (Nov 1, 2013)

Just what we need. Another $7,000 camera. Where is the 7D MkII???


----------



## dkyeah (Nov 1, 2013)

I love the idea of the 1Dx's price dropping  It's about time!


----------



## Ricku (Nov 1, 2013)

Could this be Canon's high MP offering?
Could this be Canon's D800 / A7R "competitor" in a $7.000 elephant body?


----------



## Ruined (Nov 1, 2013)

I bet it will be a very small tweak to the 1DX similar to what was done with t4i > t5i since there was some damage done to the 1DX name with the defect quite a few models shipped with.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Nov 1, 2013)

Q2 of 2014? Really? Same time as the 7D MK2 is rmoured to be outed. Yet no lens announcements  Just in time for the FIFA World Cup in Brazil, so it might be worth keeing an eye out during the matches for any "new" lenses, like the 200-400 was trialled in anger at the Olympics last year....

Should hopefully bring down the 1DMK4 to a more affordable price, so that might be a viable alternative to the 7D2 if the 7D2 isn't in the shops by August 2014 so I can shoot lots of wildlife. Fingers crossed


----------



## lux (Nov 1, 2013)

Hoping high megapixel pro camera q2 then prosumer camera q4. A little catch-up


----------



## sanj (Nov 1, 2013)

I never realized that 1d series drops in price before a new model is announced. Now I know!


----------



## wockawocka (Nov 1, 2013)

TBH, I actually don't care all that much now. 

What we have is good enough for (most of) our needs.


----------



## M.ST (Nov 1, 2013)

The new EOS-1 body is amazing and a big step over the 1D X. I like it.


----------



## zim (Nov 1, 2013)

M.ST said:


> The new EOS-1 body is amazing and a big step over the 1D X. I like it.



Me too


----------



## SPL (Nov 1, 2013)

wonder what the new price drop will look like?....


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 1, 2013)

zim said:


> M.ST said:
> 
> 
> > The new EOS-1 body is amazing and a big step over the 1D X. I like it.
> ...



the buttons feel a bit strange thought. maybe because of the new weathersealing technology.


----------



## FunPhotons (Nov 1, 2013)

It seems that Canon is dropping their "better pixels" argument in favor of "more pixels" then?


----------



## P95 (Nov 1, 2013)

Can somone remind me where the new EOS-1 would most likely fall on the camera line up price wise. Will it cost less than the 1DX or more?


----------



## SPL (Nov 1, 2013)

M.ST said:


> The new EOS-1 body is amazing and a big step over the 1D X. I like it.


Am I just not reading this right?,…are you referring to the current EOS 1Dx or a different 1 series body out in the wild somewhere?


----------



## P_R (Nov 1, 2013)

What new eos-1 body? Thought 1dx was it so far.

Never the less, should be interesting to see what is announced.


----------



## docsmith (Nov 1, 2013)

Doesn't smell right. Why would they be telling dealers of a price drop for the 1DX this far out in advance? Are they splitting the 1D line between sports (1DX) and landscape/studio (new camera) again? 

I lump this one with all the other rumors of a high MP camera. Canon is working on one...and someday, one of the rumors will be true, but none of the rumors have proven true so far.....


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 1, 2013)

It's an Olympic and World Cup year, so I wouldn't be surprised if we this and a new 800mm.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 1, 2013)

jimenezphoto said:


> Just what we need. Another $7,000 camera. Where is the 7D MkII???



But the 2014 1dxs will work nicely with your new 200-400L, won't it? 

... but think of this: Every advantage in the high end sector is good for everyone even with Rebel budget because Canon always (and only) filters down tech from the top, see 7d->70d and so on. So if they release a new 1d it will be likely there will be more features and less crippling in the 7d2 (and 5d4, 6d2, 750d...).


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 1, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Canon always (and only) filters down tech from the top, see 7d->70d and so on.


Channeling Neuro here - "Except for the clean HDMI out on the 5D III!!!"


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 1, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon always (and only) filters down tech from the top, see 7d->70d and so on.
> ...



Correct, the only reason why Canon did that was that Magic Lantern added it to the 5d3 anyway and Canon wanted to save the embarrassment - but it didn't work, now a ML-5d3 shoots raw mlv (dng) 1080p video which you can import straight into Premiere and still shows how crippled and conservative the stock Canon fw is.


----------



## Kwanon (Nov 1, 2013)

It would be about time for Canon to release the 1D S.
I want this camera!!!


----------



## danski0224 (Nov 1, 2013)

Do I hear a bunch of miffed 1DX owners?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2013)

SPL said:


> M.ST said:
> 
> 
> > The new EOS-1 body is amazing and a big step over the 1D X. I like it.
> ...


M.ST purports to have access to all new Canon prototypes months or years before they're released. He has also claimed that Canon let him permanently keep at least one prototype camera (which seems extremely unlikely). However, he never seems able to provide any substantiation for his claims. I recommend taking his statements with a pinch of salt. A small pinch like this one ought to do the trick...









Marsu42 said:


> Canon always (and only) filters down tech from the top, see 7d->70d and so on.


Intersting. So the Digic image processors aren't considered 'tech'...or maybe you have some other explanation for Digic4 debuting in the 50D, before showing up in the 5DII, 7D, 1D IV, and so on? :


----------



## justsomedude (Nov 1, 2013)

wockawocka said:


> TBH, I actually don't care all that much now.
> 
> What we have is good enough for (most of) our needs.



+1

Maybe I'm just old and cranky, but Canon's approach to "innovation" of cranking out $2,500 bodies every two years with minor tweaks is getting a little old. And in the case of the 1D series, we're talking $7,000 bodies.

Reminds me of the iPad Air launch; "Really - that's it? Thanks, but no thanks."


----------



## P95 (Nov 1, 2013)

So Nikon produces a large mega pixel (36mp) camera for $3k. If and when Canon produces a large mega pixel (speculated 47mp) camera it's looking to be around $7k in an EOS-1 boy type. :


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 1, 2013)

I thought, stupidly, I was the only one with that opinion of M.ST. (Isn't it a 40D prototype he claims to still own, along with his personal EF1200 f5.6?)

As for debuting tech, Nikon have always had the reputation of throwing everything possible into their pro range first, Canon have always had a much more conservative approach, a method exemplified by ECF (eye controlled focus) in the EOS3, Elan, A2e etc, it never made it to the big league.

Regarding the next 1 series, who knows what it will be, certainly nobody here, but if it is a 1Dx with >21mp but <30mp I have the $6-8,000 sitting waiting.


----------



## justsomedude (Nov 1, 2013)

P95 said:


> So Nikon produces a large mega pixel (36mp) camera for $3k. If and when Canon produces a large mega pixel (speculated 47mp) camera it's looking to be around $7k in an EOS-1 boy type. :



Right? I just don't know what Canon is doing anymore. My long held belief of, "I'm tied to Canon because of all the glass I own," may actually be starting to fade. For the first time I am considering the possibility of moving on, or at least taking on another brand full time.

And as for the $3k price of the Nikon 36mp, don't forget that Sony will be launching their version come December 1 for $2,300 ... http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Full-Frame-Interchangeable-Digital-Camera/dp/B00FRDUZUK

Really makes you wonder what you could possibly get in the $7,000 version from Canon.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 1, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> SPL said:
> 
> 
> > M.ST said:
> ...



ah nah... his pieces of "infos" are always vague enough that they are most certainly true.

like "tomorrow the sun will rise". no salt needed.


----------



## drjlo (Nov 1, 2013)

Ricku said:


> Could this be Canon's high MP offering?
> Could this be Canon's D800 / A7R "competitor" in a $7.000 elephant body?



I just can't see too many ordinary people (i.e. not Canon die-hards) buying a ~$7K gargantuan body over the much smaller, cheaper $2300 Sony A7R, which in all likelihood will still have better DR, probably also better noise performance if the new Canon sports >40+ Megapixels. :-[


----------



## Eldar (Nov 1, 2013)

M.ST said:


> The new EOS-1 body is amazing and a big step over the 1D X. I like it.


Eeehhh ... Have you seen something we haven´t seen? The only thing I have seen published so far is a rumor of a 1-series body that may be announced in Q2-14, no spec, no pictures, no .. nothing (?)


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 1, 2013)

drjlo said:


> Sony A7R, which in all likelihood will still have better DR, probably also better noise performance if the new Canon sports >40+ Megapixels. :-[



how do you know... the camera is not even announced.
what are the parameters for your likelihood calculations? 

is there a natural law that canon has to stay with the 500nm process and will not improve analog digital conversion etc?

my guess is..... at some point canon will have to do the jump to a new manufacturing process.
and for 40+ MP i guess canon HAS to do it.

there is a reason canon sticked to 22 MP.
imho it makes no real sense to increase pixel count to 40+ MP and stay with the current technology. 

so i know as much as you do..  but i think it´s more likely that canon will close the gap or even trump sonys sensors.


----------



## Ricku (Nov 1, 2013)

drjlo said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > Could this be Canon's high MP offering?
> ...


Well, obviously. I guess you missed the sarcastic touch in my text.

But yes, this is probably how Canon is going to market their high MP jump.

They will put the sensor in a big ass expensive 1D-body, and market it with words like _"amazing, revolutionary, groundbreaking"_.


----------



## sanj (Nov 1, 2013)

M.ST said:


> The new EOS-1 body is amazing and a big step over the 1D X. I like it.



Absolutely agree. Me too.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 1, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon always (and only) filters down tech from the top, see 7d->70d and so on.
> ...



Indeed I have  ... I was writing of the usable features filtering down which are (mostly) based on hardware tech, but not always like your 50d example as the processor is an internal part that is transparent to the user unless harvested by the fw. If the Canon manufacturing schedule is set up in a certain way there might be a short "regression" that a less expensive camera gets a newer hardware part...

... but my observation stands that Canon generally tries to "include" the features of a less expensive camera in one line (mirrorless, crop, ff) in the more expensive one with one prominent exception: the swivel screen only in 60d/70d. Other than that, in dumb tech spec comparisons the expensive model is always designed to look inferior, observe what they did to some 6d specs in comparison to the 5d2.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Nov 1, 2013)

Big MP camera. A little behind the schedule I thought they would do this. But only a few months. 

I think they are going to lower the price on the 1DX simply because the 7DMKII is going to take some sales from it. If the most recent specs of the 7DMKII are somewhat true, I think the 1DX would be a tough sell without a price drop. I think the 7DMKII is going to come in around $2800 and the 1DX will come in around $5500. An extra $2700 for FF, ISO performance, dual CF slots. better weather and the "flagship" sports camera? Yes. I think many people would pay that over the 7DMKII for those features.

I hope the new big MP camera just kicks ass and represents the new standard. It really must. Otherwise. I'll have to wait until I can justify MF. And considering how good my 5DMKII, or almost any FF DSLR under 7 years old, I'm in no rush.


----------



## distant.star (Nov 1, 2013)

.
I think this rumor is pure mystery meat.

I suspect *IF* Canon announces a new high-end body next year, it will be something entirely different from a conventional 35mm-equivalent DSLR. The 1Dx of next year will be the 1Dx of this year.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Nov 1, 2013)

I'd be a lot happier if they just announced they had the 1Dx working correctly. My first 1Dx is currently back in Japan at Canon Inc, I got a loan body through CPS (came from Germany) and it was the same, I then got a brand new body courtesy of Canon UK and it exhibits the same problem. 

The 1Dx has an inherent problem with lubricant splashing onto the sensor, probably 90%+ of its users (Press and Sports togs) won't be aware of the issue because unless you are shooting above F11 and with a good portion of sky or uncluttered area in the image or so you probably won't see the problem. I had the sensor on the original body cleaned about 5 times in around 8 months and every time I used it thereafter the problem reappeared within a very short space of time. I thought that it was 12fps that was causing the problem however the new body I have has not been used at 12 fps as yet and it is exhibiting the problem after less than a thousand shutter activations.


----------



## NWPhil (Nov 1, 2013)

sanj said:


> M.ST said:
> 
> 
> > The new EOS-1 body is amazing and a big step over the 1D X. I like it.
> ...



??? ???based on what?


----------



## dolina (Nov 1, 2013)

I find the timing a bit off. 2014 Winter Olympics' on February could've used it and the World Cup's on June.

If an announcement were to be made it should've happened last month.

For reference here are the announce dates of the 1DX and 1D4. They are separated by 24 months.

xx October 2013 = 1DX replacement... supposedly
18 October 2011 = 1DX
20 October 2009 = 1D4

Another thing going against new hardware is the firmware update of the 1DX & 1DC that adds new functionality to the camera. Firmware 2.0 will be released by January next year and probably extend the product life by a good year or two.

This has precedent with the 7D. Firmware 2.0 happened to the 7D on 6 August 2012 while the hardware was announced on 1 September 2009.

It would surprise a lot of people that the 7D has been in production for more than 4 years!


----------



## stoneysnapper (Nov 1, 2013)

NWPhil said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > M.ST said:
> ...



Agree with the question, these comments on this thread are either wind up merchants or wind up merchants.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Nov 1, 2013)

drjlo said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > Could this be Canon's high MP offering?
> ...



Well one thing definitely comes to mind --- sony has little to no glass, yeah you can use an adapter, but adapters tend to be a trade off...so there goes a lot of your IQ. A studio model 1d series body would have the definite advantage just in range of glass options


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Nov 1, 2013)

dolina said:


> I find the timing a bit off. 2014 Winter Olympics' on February could've used it and the World Cup's on June.
> 
> If an announcement were to be made it should've happened last month.
> 
> ...



if the focus of this new camera is more on quality vs quality (larger Mp's, larger files, slower frame rate's), then this may not be the camera for sports --- the 1dx would still reign at the top. My guess for a new sports body we're talking closer to summer olympics, 2016


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 1, 2013)

Curious to see how Canon will balance this with their MF manufacturer acquisition later in 2014....

Wonder if the sensor tech for the new MP body is theirs or from the MF company :


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 1, 2013)

Sounds a lot smaller body high MP, high DR camera is a LONG way off then. Looks like no 7D2 for me and my money goes to A7R instead in the spring then.

Hopefully the new 1 series will be awesome though so in a couple years it'll be in smaller canon bodies and for a reasonable price. Just use the A7R for a couple years to tie one over until Canon decides to get back in the game when it comes to producing small package (5 series sized) with high MP/DR. If it also has poor low ISO DR then I might have to really think about Nikon despite the lenses and video, hope it doesn't come to that, at least the A7R gives more time to wait and think things over.

I assume this new 1 series will have to be a fps speed demon though otherwise an $8000 brick just to get 40MP and more DR (and the latter isn't even a known thing) would seem silly when you could slap an adapter on an A7R or buy a D800 plus a few lenses for the same price and have a second body to spare out of it.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 1, 2013)

justsomedude said:


> P95 said:
> 
> 
> > So Nikon produces a large mega pixel (36mp) camera for $3k. If and when Canon produces a large mega pixel (speculated 47mp) camera it's looking to be around $7k in an EOS-1 boy type. :
> ...



The only thing I can think of is that it will have 4k video and raw 2k video and be a fps/response speed demon like the 1DX only with a lot more MP and one would hope, a lot more DR at the low end. So it would be an A7R/D800 only with much better video and super-charged stills action shooting performance?

Maybe 40MP 12fps even more souped up AF than the 1DX?

Otherwise it sounds a bit ridiculous and they will have no room for a 6fps 36-40MP 5D4 to come out soon (which unfortunately now sounds like it will be 2015, whatever it turns out to be).

Anyway at least we have the A7R+adapter to hold us over while we decided what to do long term for those who care about more MP/DR for non-actiony stuff.


----------



## wockawocka (Nov 2, 2013)

If I was in the market for a 50mp Canon I'd much rather pay 7k for it than half that for the POS that is the D800.

All megapixels with no real quality to them.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 2, 2013)

Eldar said:


> M.ST said:
> 
> 
> > The new EOS-1 body is amazing and a big step over the 1D X. I like it.
> ...



I think he sees a Green Bush in his backyard, a heady Bouquet when dried and inhaled, tends to give a dream like state where visions are often thought to be real.


----------



## mkabi (Nov 2, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Sounds a lot smaller body high MP, high DR camera is a LONG way off then. Looks like no 7D2 for me and my money goes to A7R instead in the spring then.
> 
> Hopefully the new 1 series will be awesome though so in a couple years it'll be in smaller canon bodies and for a reasonable price. Just use the A7R for a couple years to tie one over until Canon decides to get back in the game when it comes to producing small package (5 series sized) with high MP/DR. If it also has poor low ISO DR then I might have to really think about Nikon despite the lenses and video, hope it doesn't come to that, at least the A7R gives more time to wait and think things over.
> 
> I assume this new 1 series will have to be a fps speed demon though otherwise an $8000 brick just to get 40MP and more DR (and the latter isn't even a known thing) would seem silly when you could slap an adapter on an A7R or buy a D800 plus a few lenses for the same price and have a second body to spare out of it.



Out of curiosity, what do you currently shoot with?


----------



## sanj (Nov 2, 2013)

RGomezPhotos said:


> If the most recent specs of the 7DMKII are somewhat true, I think the 1DX would be a tough sell without a price drop.



Reminds me of the term "Comparing oranges will apples."


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Nov 2, 2013)

TrabimanUK said:


> Q2 of 2014? Really? Same time as the 7D MK2 is rmoured to be outed. Yet no lens announcements  Just in time for the FIFA World Cup in Brazil, so it might be worth keeing an eye out during the matches for any "new" lenses, like the 200-400 was trialled in anger at the Olympics last year....
> 
> Should hopefully bring down the 1DMK4 to a more affordable price, so that might be a viable alternative to the 7D2 if the 7D2 isn't in the shops by August 2014 so I can shoot lots of wildlife. Fingers crossed



The big white teles are announced way ahead of time and I don't think there's much left to refresh at the top end. Maybe a 800mm f5.6 mkII or a 200mm f2 mk II....but neither of those would be particularly big announcements. We're waiting for a pair of longer TS-e replacements....again not a big announcement item. Then there's the rumored 180mm macro replacement...again, another quiet lens. 
The 1DX will always be a premium product, with a high cost regardless of the cost reduction. It's been out for a few years now and it's time for a cost reduction.


----------



## sanj (Nov 2, 2013)

Maybe a 800mm f5.6 mkII or a 200mm f2 mk II....but neither of those would be particularly big announcements. 
[/quote]

Really???


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 2, 2013)

sanj said:


> Really???



Well, the current 200/2 is quite good, not that much room for breathtaking advances & the 800/5.6 is...rather special. Most of the potential target demography would fare better with a 600/4+TC. I.E. likely great products with a nice showroom factor, but not much practical impact.


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 2, 2013)

justsomedude said:


> Reminds me of the iPad Air launch; "Really - that's it? Thanks, but no thanks."



well a lot of people went crazy over it tbh 

Product Launch: iPad Air


----------



## ewg963 (Nov 2, 2013)

dkyeah said:


> I love the idea of the 1Dx's price dropping  It's about time!


+1  I'm all for that too!!! We'll see I guess....


----------



## AmbientLight (Nov 2, 2013)

ewg963 said:


> dkyeah said:
> 
> 
> > I love the idea of the 1Dx's price dropping  It's about time!
> ...



This topic really makes me wonder.  Has any of the previous 1D-series cameras been dropped in price?

I don't remember the 1Ds-Mark III price dropping. I expect Canon to drop prices for just about anything, but not for 1-series bodies. Perhaps someone in the market for 1D-series cameras a bit longer than me may enlighten us.


----------



## wockawocka (Nov 2, 2013)

AmbientLight said:


> ewg963 said:
> 
> 
> > dkyeah said:
> ...



No, not by any significant amounts. The 5D2 dropped a little, by £400 over 3 years.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 2, 2013)

The 5D-III, 6D and the new 70D all use digic5+. With economies of scale digic5+ is becoming cheaper. To me the most obvious approach for the next 1-series body is that it will also have Dual-digic5+. The 1DX data pipeline is good. It could support between 38-40MP at 6fps. This would be an improvement on the D800, both in terms of res and fps. I hope it has improved Dynamic Range at low ISO and that it can offer in-camera HDR-video. If you had to choose one, would you rather have 4K-video or HDR-video?

As a side note, I believe the 7D-II will also be DD5+ based. Let me explain... to be able to compete with Sony and Nikon's hi-speed, 24MP, APS-C cameras, the 7D-II will have to have a 22-24MP sensor and shoot approx 10-12fps. Clearly the 7D-II would cannibalize some 1DX sales. Anyway, if you once again consider economies of scale on the Digic5+, then Canon will probably have some margin to sacrifice to boost 1DX sales prior to 7D-II release. I reckon that if we see a price drop on the 1DX (as some have indicated) then it is a sure sign of the impending release of the long-awaited 7D-II.

OSD


----------



## dolina (Nov 2, 2013)

Lawliet said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Really???
> ...


There is always room for improvement but... but... but... but... but... but... it will always be more expensive than a Nikon solution.

Can I get a 800mm IS II exceeding $20,000? Can I hear a 200mm IS II exceeding $8,000?

Improvements of up to 25% less weight, Power Focus, IS mode 3, optical improvements, USM upgrade, IS upgrade.

I do expect the upgrades to happen by...

2020.

It took Canon 12 years to upgrade their v1 SuperTele IS lenses to v2 SuperTele IS lenses and the 200 & 800 were marketed in 2008.

So the rumors for a 800 and 200 replacement are very much true though a tad premature.


----------



## rbr (Nov 3, 2013)

I have no doubt that Canon will come out or at least announce a new 1D camera next year since they have been releasing them every two to three years since the first 1D. Those cameras have never been revolutionary, and what I expect is something very similar to the 1DX with more pixels, maybe 21-24mp maybe a bit more. 27mp would give it the same pixel density in a full frame as the 1D Mark 4 has and many who are still using 1D4's would welcome that if it kept up at least 10 fps, but Canon may not be quite there yet. I would think a slower 40 mp camera might not get the 1D badge unless Canon wanted to start making 2 different 1D models again.

As far as a new 800 goes, I wouldn't expect a dramatic weight difference in a newer model. The current 800 already uses most of the technology used in the current MarkII telephotos. It has the same IS and slimmed down lighter casing. They could possibly redesign it without the permanent front element, but other than that there isn't too much else they can do to reduce the weight at this point as far as I can tell. I think the biggest difference between the current 800 and any mark II version would be the addition of the IS3 mode, the same electronics to share with the current TC's, and a new color paint.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 3, 2013)

dolina said:


> Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



The 600/4L IS II + 1.4xIII gives 840mm f/5.6 that is better than the 800/5.6L in just about every relevant way. The same holds true for the 600 II + 2xIII vs. the 800 + 1.4x. That essentially renders the 800/5.6 superfluous. 

While Canon's 500/4 II and 600/4 II are optically superior to their Nikon counterparts (and much lighter, too), it looks like the opposite will be true for the 800/5.6 matchup. 

Given that, I think we'll be seeing an 800/5.6 II sooner instead of later.


----------



## dolina (Nov 3, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Lawliet said:
> ...



$5000 difference between the Canon & Nikon 800s. But who knows... I could be wrong.

But then again the 800s of both brands are low volume items and Canon has a lot of other high volume L primes and zooms that needs a v2.

Unless Canon can reduce the 4.5kg 800 to say 3.6kg or lower then count me out. lol


----------



## NostraHistoria (Nov 3, 2013)

A $2,000 premium would be $2,000 over the current price of about $6,800? Terrible news if it is true. I am saving up for the new model right now.


----------



## SpaceGhost (Nov 3, 2013)

As an owner of the 1D-X, I'm sorta disappointed with it. Don't get me wrong, I love what it is but disappointed that it should have been more. Many times I wished I had stepped down from the 1-series bodies but I thought that was a bad idea as well. I really love the 1-series bodies.

While bigger photosites are "always" better, that concept must be balanced with resolution. After all, nobody wants one photosite (imagine how noise free it would be! LOL). Of course, then the questions comes "What resolution is enough?" This is where everybody has their own opinion. Maybe it would be better if Canon also made a low light specific camera (a reasonable but respectable resolution) separate from a high resolution focus camera.

I've always felt that Canon's flagship camera should also have the highest resolution and best technology. Don't hate me, but I also want video and was very disappointed that Canon made a 1D-C. Just because a camera has video in no way detracts from its photo capture ability.

Sidenote: Honestly, if the Canon 1D-C was only 4k (at 4096, not TV's 3840) in resolution in both photo and video might make a pretty bad ass camera setup. I would definitely pay $7k for that, not sure if I would pay $15k but it would be tempting (especially if it has 60p and a global shutter). This would also make an awesome low light camera too.

Since most of my work is in a controlled lighting situation, I want a higher resolution. Something around 30 megapixels would have been enough when the 1D-X was released but today I think Canon needs to make a statement against Nikon and produce something around 40.


----------

